# Harold Crane



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

This is a quote from Crystal Ross UDWR from their facebook page.

"Attention waterfowl hunters: The south and northwest impoundments of Harold Crane Waterfowl Management Area are dried up for the construction of a boat channel. Managers are working hard to complete the project and allow the use of boats by mid-October. Until then, motorized boats are not permitted in those areas. There’s water in the northeast pond (a motorless pond) and there are a good number of birds using it. This is a good year for those with kayaks and canoes to try out this unit. Drive north on the main road adjacent to Willard Bay and you’ll find a parking lot that can be used to access the northeast pond. The gates will be locked (except during the youth waterfowl hunt), but will open to the public by Oct. 6, 2018."


----------



## Goshawk (Sep 7, 2007)

With most of Bear River and Harold Crane dry, there will be a lot of people bumping elbows the first weeks of the season in the areas that have water.


----------



## MallardFlew (Feb 22, 2012)

Fowlmouth said:


> This is a quote from Crystal Ross UDWR from their facebook page.
> 
> "Attention waterfowl hunters: The south and northwest impoundments of Harold Crane Waterfowl Management Area are dried up for the construction of a boat channel. Managers are working hard to complete the project and allow the use of boats by mid-October. Until then, motorized boats are not permitted in those areas. There's water in the northeast pond (a motorless pond) and there are a good number of birds using it. This is a good year for those with kayaks and canoes to try out this unit. Drive north on the main road adjacent to Willard Bay and you'll find a parking lot that can be used to access the northeast pond. The gates will be locked (except during the youth waterfowl hunt), but will open to the public by Oct. 6, 2018."


This project sounds like it will be majorly beneficial for future management and water control at HC. It makes sense they had to do it when they did and even more sense in a down water year. I am excited to see how this helps in the future!


----------



## RemingtonCountry (Feb 17, 2016)

It is much needed.. I put a giant hole in my boat last year on the Northwest pond all thanks to a submerged t-post! I'm looking forward to see how this works out!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

RemingtonCountry said:


> It is much needed.. I put a giant hole in my boat last year on the Northwest pond all thanks to a submerged t-post! I'm looking forward to see how this works out!


I wish they would stop using T posts on the WMA's and steel pipe posts. goosefreak has hit two of them in 2 years, and in two brand new boats. I could show you several at Farmington Bay on Turpin and unit 1. Rotten nesting boxes that have never been maintained and only the T posts remain barely sticking out of the water.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Will the gate to access the northeast pond be left open after the construction is complete? Paddling up that east channel of the motorless pond isn't a lot of fun. I assume that unit will remain motorless even during construction, right?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

paddler said:


> Will the gate to access the northeast pond be left open after the construction is complete? Paddling up that east channel of the motorless pond isn't a lot of fun. I assume that unit will remain motorless even during construction, right?


I hope someone on here can answer your questions. I never hunt HC, and have limited knowledge of the place. I hunted there one time back in the mid 90's. I walked the train tracks and froze my a$$ off, that's all I remember. Oh, there was a couple of guys that would hook their bicycles to the rails somehow, one on each side of the tracks. They would ride the rails all the way out, Never seen anything like it since that time.


----------



## quackaddict35 (Sep 25, 2015)

If you’ve hunted the crane recently you’ll know this was very needed, really excited to see the improvements this season! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quackaddict35 (Sep 25, 2015)

Looks like they’ve made great progress and will begin filling it next Friday, although they said it would not have enough water to launch a boat. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

